
Spotify quietly stops Linux development - Linux users outraged - larrik
https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Windows-Web/Linux-Spotify-client-1-x-now-in-stable/td-p/1300404
======
larrik
In summary, Spotify was working on integrating their latest desktop versions
into Linux, and then just stopped about 6 months ago. Then yesterday, they
pushed it live anyway and revealed that no one is working on Linux, but maybe
someday they'll get around to it.

"The intention was to fix a few of the bigger issues and then quickly move
this to stable. That never happened, since after September, we have had no
developers working on the linux client. There are still lots of problem with
this version of the client for linux, but we are now seeing much more problems
with the old client."

------
nisa
Quite a snarky response:

>> Why the Spotify company does not hire a full-time Linux developer for
tackle these issues?

> The reasoning is probably based on the number of actual and potential linux
> users. But who knows, maybe 2016 will be the year of the linux desktop.

I don't get (but well I'm a Linux user) it looks like it's not that much
effort to polish it up to some degree - there are a lot of possible users out
there e.g. at universities or at the workplace.

------
henningo
To be fair, Linux users aren't really completely left behind, there's the web
interface (play.spotify.com).

I'd be interested to know how many people use native app vs. web interface.
The web interface is not always as snappy as the native apps, but if it bogs
down I can just kill the tab and launch it again.

~~~
the_ancient
1\. I hate web apps for things that run the the background, Music is one of
the things that needs a Tray Apps. 2\. If it "bogs down" I can kill it by my
dropdown terminal and killall, probally much faster than killing the tab

I do not spend all of my time in a browser, so I want a native app.

------
alexandrerond
TBH, I'm not at all surprised.

Look at Skype, Amazon Prime Video, Netflix Linux, Oculus VR and so many other
cases of partial/broken Linux support. Linux is not a business priority. Even
Valve, who jumped in with SteamOS and the Steam Machines, seems to keep Linux
aside lately.

